# Solved: Laptop screen flickers then goes dark



## Heitie (Jun 23, 2003)

When I turn on my Dell e1505 the screen lights up but flickers heavily, then goes out before the startup is completed, then flashes on for a brief moment and goes out again. It does the same thing on every restart. I've already replaced the inverter board which seemed to fix it, but then after 10 minutes it flickered out again and now shows the exact same on/off pattern it did with the old inverter.

The screen is on, just with no light. I can see the icons, etc., very faintly if I shine a flashlight on it. Also I plugged a CRT into the back and that works perfectly.

Is there a way to tell if it's the backlight, cables, or motherboard that's the problem? Or is it clear which one it is to anyone here who recognizes these symptoms?

Thanks


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

It might be the backlight or just that the whole screen has gone bad and might need replaced.Have it checked out so that you will know exactly what the problem is.I doubt if its a motherboard problem.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Try attaching an external monitor. That will narrow it down to either the screen or the graphics card/mobo.


----------



## Heitie (Jun 23, 2003)

"Also I plugged a CRT into the back and that works perfectly." 

I thought there might be something on the motherboard that regulates power in addition to the what the inverter board does. Like sending power to the inverter board. I don't know that much about how motherboards power things.

A new screen is about $50 and a new backlight with wires is less than $20. Money's tight, so I don't know if I should try to save some money and try a new light, which doesn't look like much fun to replace, or just get the screen, and I don't want to do either if it's something on the motherboard itself. I'd rather not pay someone to tell me which one it is if I can avoid it, though I guess that may not be possible.

Or I can just continue to use the CRT. I'm kind of getting used to sitting sideways.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

If it was the motherboard the external monitor wouldn't work. It doesn't hurt to use the CRT for as long as you want to.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

To me, your symptoms sound pretty typical of a backlight / inverter failure. The fact you can see the icons on the screen with a flashlight indicates to me the backlight probably isn't working. For the sake of $20 I would start there if you are happy to change it yourself.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

That's what I think - even if I can't read properly


----------



## Heitie (Jun 23, 2003)

It was the backlight. Most frustrating repair ever. If money isn't an issue, maybe even if it is, next time I'll just buy a new screen. 

It seems to be working now, though it does make an interesting buzzing noise when the internal fan is on high and you move the screen forward. Can't figure out why. I just won't move the screen when it's on, I guess.

Thanks for the advice, everyone 

edit--The buzzing seems to be a vibration around the bulb tray. It goes away when the bezel is removed, though it will buzz if you push lightly on the bottom of the screen. I had to make some modifications to the bulb tray to make the new bulb and its wires fit properly, so maybe it's that. I'll just run it without the bezel. At least it lights up.


----------

